# FR: (faire) parvenir



## rach252

What is the difference? Con someone please give some examples. Can you say

Il faut parvenir a Londres

il faut faire parvenir a Londres

il faut qu’il fasse parvenir a Londres

il faut se faire parvenir a Londres ???

Is it even correct to say se faire parvenir? I don’t know!! Please help!

merci mille fois!!


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm afraid none of your attempts make any sense but the first one, and it is a bit awkward.

_Il faut parvenir à Londres._

What are you trying to say? Please provide the original English sentence.

P.S. Please use proper capitalization and accent marks as per our posting guidelines.

Maître Capello
Moderator


----------



## rach252

Oh no! I just wanted to know when to use the verb parvenir. I thought the example I gave above would be a correct scenario but it obviously wasn't...

For example if I was talking about sending a gift to someone:
It has to get to London before her birthday

I would say something like It faut qu'il arrive à Londres avant de son anniversaire - but I want to know in what context can you use parvenir or faire parvenir and what's the difference between them. Any examples you could provide would be helpful because I'm still not sure...


----------



## ConstantinLévine28

You can use "parvenir ", if you talk about an object that you send to someone. And, you want to be sure that it will be received.
You can say :
-  je lui ai envoyé un cadeau, il faut qu'il parvienne à Londres avant son anniversaire,
-  j'ai envoyé un cadeau à Londres, il faut qu'il lui parvienne avant son anniversaire,
-  je lui ai envoyé un cadeau, il faut qu'il arrive à Londres avant son anniversaire.

These sentences mean the same thing.
I think that "faire parvenir" has also the same meaning. I just don't like to use "faire + another verb" if you have other options.

For example:
-je lui ait écrit une lettre qu'il faut lui faire parvenir le plus tôt possible,
-j'ai lui envoyé un cadeau qu'il faut faire parvenir à Londres avant son anniversaire.


----------



## rach252

Thank you Constantin, it now makes much more sense. I think the best English equivalent would be 'it needs to reach London / it needs to get to London'.

Can I ask would it be correct to say:
J'ai besoin de le lui faire parvenir d'ici lundi.
Il faut qu'il lui parvienne d'ici lundi.

The only thing I am not entirely sure about is the difference between arriver and parvenir. Can you tell me which one sounds better French/ more natural to say.
Je l'ai achetée un cadeau et il faut qu'il parvienne à Londres au plus vite.
Je l'ai achetée un cadeau et il faut qu'il arrive à Londres au plus vite.


----------



## Maître Capello

You should use the factitive _faire_ only if the subject is a person and the shipping is done by a third party (typically a postal service), similarly to "have something done" in English.

*qqn*_ fait parvenir *qqch* à qqn / *qqch* parvient à qqn

Il faut que *je* lui fasse parvenir son cadeau pour son anniversaire.
Il faut que *le cadeau* lui parvienne pour son anniversaire.

*J'*ai besoin de le lui faire parvenir d'ici lundi._ 
_Il faut qu'*il* lui parvienne d'ici lundi._ 

Unlike with _arriver_, I think it is a bit awkward (or at least unnecessary) to include the destination (_à Londres_) with _parvenir_. Moreover, it is more common to mention the addressee (_parvenir *à qqn*_).

_Je lui ai acheté un cadeau et il faut qu'il *lui* parvienne à Londres au plus vite.
Je lui ai acheté un cadeau et il faut qu'il arrive à Londres au plus vite._


----------



## rach252

Maître Capello - thank you! A really clear answer, I get it now.


----------



## ConstantinLévine28

Maître Capello said:


> Unlike with _arriver_, I think it is a bit awkward (or at least unnecessary) to include the destination (_à Londres_) with _parvenir_. Moreover, it is more common to mention the addressee (_parvenir *à qqn*_).
> 
> _Je lui ai acheté un cadeau et il faut qu'il *lui* parvienne à Londres au plus vite.
> Je lui ai acheté un cadeau et il faut qu'il arrive à Londres au plus vite._



Bonjour/Hello Maître Capello,

Je pense que cette forme est aussi possible/I think you can say it this way too :

_Je lui ai acheté un cadeau et il faut qu'il lui parvienne à Londres au plus vite.

Thanks in advance/ Merci d'avance_


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est possible (et correct). Mais ce n'est pas contradictoire avec ce qu'a écrit MC : il faut y voir ici une sorte de métaphore qui remplace une personne (ou une société, un service,...), implicitement bien identifiée, par sa localisation.


----------



## Maître Capello

ConstantinLévine28 said:


> Je pense que cette forme est aussi possible/I think you can say it this way too :
> _Je lui ai acheté un cadeau et il faut qu'il lui parvienne à Londres au plus vite._


Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle n'était pas possible, mais seulement que je ne la trouvais pas très naturelle.  En tout cas, je ne dirais jamais une telle phrase pour ma part.


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> Oui, c'est possible (et correct). Mais ce n'est pas contradictoire avec ce qu'a écrit MC : il faut y voir ici une sorte de métaphore qui remplace une personne (ou une société, un service,...), implicitement bien identifiée, par sa localisation.


Ce n'est pas ainsi que je ressens le rôle de "à". Dans "à Londres", c'est pour moi clairement un rôle locatif, alors que quand c'est "à une personne", c'est clairement un datif. Du reste, on pourrait avoir les deux dans la même phrase : _Ce cadeau doit parvenir à mon frère, à Londres, au plus vite._ Du reste, au lieu de _Ce cadeau doit parvenir à Londres au plus vite, _on pourrait avoir_ Ce cadeau doit parvenir en Angleterre (_et non _à l'Angleterre) au plus vite._
Cependant, comme MC, je trouve cette formulation insatisfaisante.


----------



## olivier68

Oui, c'est exactement ce que j'ai écrit : on remplace un datif par un locatif.
Quand vous dites : "_J'ai écrit à Bercy pour avoir des explications_", tout le monde comprend de qui on parle ;-)
C'est peut-être insatisfaisant... mais c'est très courant.


----------



## ConstantinLévine28

Merci _à_ tous pour vos explications.


----------



## olivier68

Là, c'est bien un datif ! ;-)


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> Quand vous dites : "_J'ai écrit à Bercy pour avoir des explications_", tout le monde comprend de qui on parle ;-)


Oui, mais il ne s'agit pas du même mécanisme à mon avis dans la phrase que nous étudions. Dans votre cas, Bercy est bien un datif et non un locatif. Dans le nôtre, Londres ne remplace pas le destinataire.


----------



## MeepToday

rach252 said:


> What is the difference? Con someone please give some examples. Can you say
> 
> Il faut parvenir a Londres
> 
> il faut faire parvenir a Londres
> 
> il faut qu’il fasse parvenir a Londres
> 
> il faut se faire parvenir a Londres ???
> 
> Is it even correct to say se faire parvenir? I don’t know!! Please help!
> 
> merci mille fois!!



The construction _faire [verb1] [someone/something] ["object" of verb1]_ in French is the causative construction (wikipedia explains this concept super well). In English, we actually have an almost identical construction to express this notion: _to make [someone/something] [verb1 (without "to" in front)] ["object" of verb1]. _

The reason why all but the first example phrase you gave were nonsensical is because _faire _is missing its object argument. In other words, they don't answer the question "What is being made to arrive at/in London?".

Also, yes, _se faire parvenir_ is a construction that is used, but it has a different meaning. It kind of means the same thing as _to get [verb]ed_ in English. For example:

French: _Le poulet s'est fait déplumer; Le bonhomme s'est fait raser la barbe_
English: _The chicken got plucked; The man got his beard shaved_


*Note: *
The arguments in the English and French constructions aren't put in the same places. For example (I'll mark the different arguments using emojis):

French: _Jean a fait venir Élise à Paris._
English: _John made Elisa come to Paris._

 = Subject of 
 = causative verb
 = action that  is being made to do
 = object of  and subject of 
 =optional "object" of 

As you can see, in the French phrase  and  cannot be split apart like they can be in English. As a consequence,  is moved over to the right of  (and in fact  must come right after  in all the sentences I can think of). As in English,  usually comes at the end of the phrase/sentence.


----------

